
MacBook trackpad scrolling change since Catalina 10.15.4 - _bxg1
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/mbp-16-trackpad-scrolling-change-since-catalina-10-15-4.2227933/
======
_bxg1
I made an Ask HN post about this a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22738931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22738931)

Nobody chimed in there to say they'd experienced this, so it's good to finally
get confirmation that it isn't just my imagination. Considering how much time
I spend on MBPs and the fact that I just invested in a new 16" as my personal
laptop, I'm desperately hoping Apple recognizes that this was a mistake and
fixes it. It completely destroys the user experience in my opinion.

